# okay......confused



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

So i know chicks can change colors as the molt....... But my rooster Maximilian(white cochin) bred with my OEGB wheaten hen and there are the the chicks will they.have the same coloring as momma just in a puffy form lol ? And ideas


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Looks like the chicks are well on their way into their coloring. You can't ever really know for sure what colors you'll be getting unless breeding purebred to purebred with some lines behind them.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have to say the one in the 4th pic is sooooo beautiful what amazing colouring.........


----------

